# Fiorello a Sanremo 2018. Video.



## admin (6 Febbraio 2018)

L'esibizione di Fiorello a Sanremo 2018. Il comico ha aperto l'edizione del Festival, iniziato oggi 6 febbraio 2018.

Video qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (6 Febbraio 2018)




----------

